# So what is he........the shelter and rescue listed his as German Shepard cross



## outdoor_family_2015 (Jan 11, 2015)

What do you think the cross is? I think Bernese or something of that type. He is 105 lbs now. Was underweight at 95 when we got him 2 weeks ago. Still could gain a bit more...


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

can you post a standing side shot?


----------



## outdoor_family_2015 (Jan 11, 2015)

Keechak said:


> can you post a standing side shot?


I will try and get one!


----------



## outdoor_family_2015 (Jan 11, 2015)

outdoor_family_2015 said:


> I will try and get one!


He wouldn't stop moving but this is what I could get!


----------

